# Nutritional Yeast



## Inwe Surion (Nov 19, 2001)

Ok, do I just add it to almost any recipe? How much?

Any special recipes using it?


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

sprinkle it on popcorn- yum yum.

or make scrambled tofu for breakfast- saute onions, add mushrooms or other veges (I do kale) and crumbled tofu. season with herbs, tamari, and tumeric. Add nutritional yeast (1/4 cup or more) and a little water. Simmer until it thickens a bit. Yummy on whole grain toast.

thats how we use it,
jeanie


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

We use it on salad. Yummy! Dd, 22 mos, eats it on anything! It's her favorite thing since she was less than a year old. Sounds good on eggs and popcorn.


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

Pardon the showcase of ignorance







but what exactly is nutritional yeast?
I use wheat germ and flax seeds in my food. Is it like brewers yeast?

Jen


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

It's not brewer's yeast. It's a yellow flaky/grainy type of thing very high in B12, which a lot of vegans use as their source of B12.

We sprinkle it on stir fries.

There's a great book called the UnCheese cookbook (Joanne Stepaniak, I think) and there are a lot of recipes using it.


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, unless it's different here in France (I am assuming after all that I translated it correctly, because I actually thought it didn't even exist in the States) it is brewer's yeast in flakes with malt barley. On my box it says you can add it to salads, raw vegetables, or grilled meats and fish or mix into yoghurts and such 'yuck!). It has tons and tons of vitamins and minerals (great for folic acid, iron, magnesium and zinc).


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

It's not? My box says it contains "levure de biere", literally beer yeast so I thought it brewer's yeast might be the same thing. I better look it up in a dictionary, I'm afraid I made an assumption.


----------



## Inwe Surion (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks all!


----------



## Katrina (Jan 10, 2002)

Nutritional Yeast is definitely different than brewers yeast- it is not active, meaning it can't make things rise and such. That means it is also ok for people with Candida. It has kind of a cheesy flavor. Besides the Uncheese Cookbook, Joanne Stepaniak wrote a cookbook called the Nutritional Yeast Cookbook. I don't yet have it, but plan on getting it. If it is bright yellow it is made by Red Star, which means it is vegan, and has no additives such as whey and honey. It is fortified with B12. We use it for fake "cheeze" recipes mostly. We love it!


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

The dog and I seem to be the only ones in the house who really dig nutritional yeast. Dh and dd eat more dairy than I do. Dd actually gave it a try, Dh balked at it. I thought this pseudo-cheese sauce was great over whole wheat pasta and broccoli with a little tamari and gomasio sprinkled on it. Maybe if I'd thrown in some garlic it would have been a bigger hit.

1/2 c. nutritional yeast
1/2 c. unbleached whole wheat flour (I used King Arthur's "traditional" which is quite coarse)
1/2 tsp. salt
2 c. water
1/4 c. oil (optional or use less)
1 tsp. wet mustard

In a small sauce pan combine dry ingredients. Whisk in the water and oil. Heat over medium flame, stirring constantly, until it starts to bubble. Before serving stir in the mustard. Will keep for a few days if stored in the fridge in an air-tight container. Enjoy!


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

I grew up on Nutritional Yeast. So yummy! I mix it with melted butter and put it on popcorn but my favorite is to butter a baked potato and then sprinkle nut. yeast on top. MMM I think I need to make that for dinner...

PS I never did know what all is in it. Anyone know what makes it up and how it is made???
Thanks


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I buy one from KAL that is called unfortified imported yeast. It is not nearly as high in B-12 as the fortified, but it is not in flakes, more like a powder, and it dissolves SO much easier and you use less for the nutritional equivalent. The vitamin profile is differnt, it is extremly high in iron (60% RDA in a 1 oz serving). According to the can, it is also vegan. It is dark tan, not the yellow and has a more mellow, nutty flavor. I personally don't much care for the yellow one, but love this kind. Just thought I'd throw that out there, that there are many differnt varieties, and some may be more to your liking than others.

How we eat it--I like it mixed in V-8 juice 1 scoop per cup and in vanilla yogurt with some whet germ, and my son likes it mixed with peanut butter and honey to make little balls.

Carrie


----------



## moonlightinvt (Jan 3, 2003)

Elismama & Belle babe-I bought some Nutritional Yeast in bulk from my co-op (knowing I needed the boost in B vitamins) but didn't know exactly what to do with it. Tried it mixed with butter and olive oil on popcorn last night--very tasty. Much better than on cereal--not so good.

Does anyone know the nutrional content amounts of the stuff. How much do I need to eat a day to get enough B12???

Any other easy ideas for eating this?


----------



## Kam (Jun 29, 2002)

I put a good amount in scones, pancakes, and other quick "breads." It makes them taste more bready, but not too strongly. I actually prefer scones and biscuits with NY now.

I'll have to try it on popcorn next time. That sounds yummy.







Thanks for the tip!

warmly,
Kam, mama to Meg


----------

